# JIGS



## Troutman3000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Want to get into Jig fishing. Whats everyones favorite jig combo?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 9, 2010)

For heavy cover, i.e., flipping/pitching I have a 7' 2" extra heavy Bass Pro Nitro rod with a Daiwa Tierra and 50 lb Spiderwire Invisibraid.

For smaller jigs and lighter cover I have a 6' 6" medium heavy St Croix Legend Tournament rod with a Shimano Calais DC and 30 lb Power pro braid.

Finally, I have a 6 ' 9" medium heavy Bass Pro Carbonlite rod with an extra fast tip, Bass Pro Johnny Morris Sinature baitcast reeel and 14 lb mono that I will sometimes use when jigging in open water.

My favourite jig colour is definitely black/blue/purple with a craw or lizard trailer.


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2010)

Start out light in my opinion 1/4 ounce with a trailer. Then move up as you start to get the "jig Bite feel". Which is hard to explain. :LOL2:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 9, 2010)

Jim said:


> Start out light in my opinion 1/4 ounce with a trailer. Then move up as you start to get the "jig Bite feel". Which is hard to explain. :LOL2:




I'm with Jim. 

I really like Boyaah jigs or Strike King.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is my main flipping setup, a Shimano Castiac spooled w/ 50lb Sufix braid & a 7'2'' W&M Skeet Reese Jig/Worm rod. I stick w/ booyah or strike king 1/4oz-3/8oz jigs. Rarely I'll throw a 1/2oz. I'll mainly use a yum big show craw as a trailer but also use the sk baby rage or the tail section of a zoom lizard, depending on what color jig I'm throwing. I mainly stick to blue/black jigs w/ black/blue or blue/purple trailers but also flip green or brown jigs too in clearer water.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys - Keep um coming.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 9, 2010)

:twisted: Its a good idea to start using them. I mainly "pitch" with them. Both rods are 7'6" Daiwa with a TD-Zillion reel/50lb braid. For open water I use a 7'Daiwa L&T with TD-Zillion/14lb mono. Lures are usually 3/8-1/2 oz. with Zoom chunk trailer. I usually like darker colors but really anyone will catch them. Good Luck and stick with them.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just bought my new jig rod today... 7'MH carbonlite with a quantum catalyst. I started out using a 7'6 MH, which I liked for a lot of reasons, but I couldn't sidearm cast with it, so its on an early retirement.

I use 3/8 oz swimjigs most of the time, because I can fish them slow, or speed it up when necessary. V&M and SK make nice ones.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Just bought my new jig rod today... 7'MH carbonlite with a quantum catalyst. I started out using a 7'6 MH, which I liked for a lot of reasons, but I couldn't sidearm cast with it, so its on an early retirement.
> 
> I use 3/8 oz swimjigs most of the time, because I can fish them slow, or speed it up when necessary. V&M and SK make nice ones.



You were serious about switching to carbonlite rods, eh?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah im sick of being stiff as hell after a day on the water... I caught a 4.35 pounder on a 7'M last night, and the rod didn't break a sweat, so I'm confident I can mug anything foolish enough to bite my jig with a 7MH... (pics to come, waiting for my coangler to email me them... was the big bass of the tourney worth 68 bucks)


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> yeah im sick of being stiff as hell after a day on the water... I caught a 4.35 pounder on a 7'M last night, and the rod didn't break a sweat, so I'm confident I can mug anything foolish enough to bite my jig with a 7MH... (pics to come, waiting for my coangler to email me them... was the big bass of the tourney worth 68 bucks)




What did you catch him on? A jig? What color?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 10, 2010)

I use a 7'6" Kistler Helium LTA with a quantum accurist PT reel. Almost always use #20 flourocarbon. Setup is light, strong, and sensitive.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 10, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah im sick of being stiff as hell after a day on the water... I caught a 4.35 pounder on a 7'M last night, and the rod didn't break a sweat, so I'm confident I can mug anything foolish enough to bite my jig with a 7MH... (pics to come, waiting for my coangler to email me them... was the big bass of the tourney worth 68 bucks)
> ...



wasn't a jig, I was just saying it because I caught a biggun on a M rod, so I really have faith in the carbonlites


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 10, 2010)

So what about your jig preference?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Just bought my new jig rod today... 7'MH carbonlite with a quantum catalyst. I started out using a 7'6 MH, which I liked for a lot of reasons, but I couldn't sidearm cast with it, so its on an early retirement.
> 
> I use 3/8 oz swimjigs most of the time, because I can fish them slow, or speed it up when necessary. V&M and SK make nice ones.



In addition, I go with bluegill colors most of the time. I feel those colors come close to craw colors as well. I don't really care which the fish thinks it is, as long as it bites.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought my new jig rod today... 7'MH carbonlite with a quantum catalyst. I started out using a 7'6 MH, which I liked for a lot of reasons, but I couldn't sidearm cast with it, so its on an early retirement.
> ...




loaded up on some jigs at lunch at bps.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 10, 2010)

I use a lot of green pumpkin and brown jigs around here. The green pumpkin jigs have produced the most for me. I use zoom chunks or berkeley powerbait crazy legs chigger craw.


----------

